# How can i remove the microphone recording from a video



## JackNades (Aug 24, 2020)

i recorded a video with OBS but forgot to turn off the feature to record from the microphone 
i dont want to have the sounds recorded from the mic so is it possible to remove it and only have the sounds recorded from the PC only?


----------



## koala (Aug 24, 2020)

You can remove the audio track and replace it with something else, for example some piece of music, with appropriate postprocessing software like Avidemux.
Extracting and removing your voice only and keeping the other sound of an existing audio track isn't possible.

For future recordings, to keep your mic from being picked up in the first place, go to Settings->Audio and set any Mic/Auxiliary audio to Disabled.


----------



## SpectreKid (Aug 24, 2020)

koala said:


> You can remove the audio track and replace it with something else, for example some piece of music, with appropriate postprocessing software like Avidemux.
> Extracting and removing your voice only and keeping the other sound of an existing audio track isn't possible.
> 
> For future recordings, to keep your mic from being picked up in the first place, go to Settings->Audio and set any Mic/Auxiliary audio to Disabled.


Yes, @koala is correct.



JackNades said:


> i recorded a video with OBS but forgot to turn off the feature to record from the microphone
> i dont want to have the sounds recorded from the mic so is it possible to remove it and only have the sounds recorded from the PC only?


However, if you would like to record the desktop audio and microphone audio separately, and have more control over your audio in post-production, I recommend using multiple audio tracks in your OBS settings.

First, open OBS Studio and right-click on one of your audio sources. Choose "Advanced Audio Properties".

A new window should pop-up with some advanced OBS audio properties. To the right, you should see a section called "Tracks". Uncheck all of the boxes except for the audio track that you want that audio source to be recorded in. For simplicity's sake, make sure Audio Track 1 is ticked for your desktop audio, and your Mic/Aux is checked for Audio Track 2.

Go to your Settings, choose "Output", and make sure the Output Mode is set to "Advanced". Now, the Output mode might seem very complicated if you're not used to the Advanced output mode, but it's not that complicated. Go to the Audio tab under the Output tab, next to the Streaming tab. Here you can find your six audio tracks. This part is optional, but you can configure the bitrate of your audio tracks (recommended is 320kbps), and rename your audio tracks so that they are easily identifiable in post-production.

Next, go back to the Recording tab, and make sure that the audio tracks "1" and "2" are ticked. This will make sure that when OBS is recording, it will listen in both audio tracks 1 & 2 for both desktop and microphone audio. Now, in editing, you can choose to keep the microphone audio, or remove it! This just gives you way more control over your audio tracks and allows you to remove stuff from the desktop audio or microphone audio without having to remove both.


----------

